# new holland 492 haybine



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello

Wondering if you all could let me have some thoughts on purchasing one of these 1996 low acreage one owner model. We have 60 acres of alfalfa and 60 acres of brome . Guy who has been cutting and baling alfalfa on the shares doesn't get it.Wants to bale alfalfa in the hot afternoon and pound our leaves off. I have a 55 hp tractor and do the small baling. next yr i want to do it ourselves . will this do a good job conditioning both the alfalfa and brome. Winter is a good time to buy.

thanks in advance for your help. Also any ideas on a rake?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

The 492 should have Chevron rubber rolls. If it is a low acre machine, and the rolls do not have damage, they should do a fine job conditioning your alfalfa and brome.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

wentworth6 said:


> Hello
> 
> Wondering if you all could let me have some thoughts on purchasing one of these 1996 low acreage one owner model. We have 60 acres of alfalfa and 60 acres of brome . Guy who has been cutting and baling alfalfa on the shares doesn't get it.Wants to bale alfalfa in the hot afternoon and pound our leaves off. I have a 55 hp tractor and do the small baling. next yr i want to do it ourselves . will this do a good job conditioning both the alfalfa and brome. Winter is a good time to buy.
> 
> thanks in advance for your help. Also any ideas on a rake?


Paoutdoorsman has answered you on the haybine and for the rake I'd suggest a rotary rake, my preference is for a double rotor, but with your acreage even a single one will do. It provides a better row to bale and if you get an inline bale than you'll be rewarded with the best bales you've ever seen


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks very much for the response. I do have the inline baler. There are several New holland haybines for sale that say very low hours 488. Is there any diff between the 488 , 492 and other 9 foot. Is there something I should look for .

On the rotary rakes for alfalfa and brome , what makes , models would you suggest. I really want to have bales that are as good as they can be. thanks again. happy holidays


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If it were my decision I would go with a 488. Not that one is better than the other but because the 488 is a simpler machine. Check the wobble box for play.


----------

